# Other > Fun and games >  What is it?

## OldMike

I thought there was a similar thread here but couldn't find it.

Inspired by a post I saw on Facebook

Just what is this object.

I used one in the 60's and 70's as part of my work.


And a close up which may give you more info.

----------

magie06 (25-04-16),S deleted (25-04-16)

----------


## purplefan

Is it one of those things you used to use in your work in the 1960s and 1970s Mike?  :^):

----------

OldMike (25-04-16)

----------


## Suzi

OO I think I know! My Dad had one! I know what he called it, but I never really understood too much about it!

----------


## Jarre

We still had a few of these in a cupboard when we were clearing out an old storage cupboard at work 7 years ago, never used one myself.

----------


## S deleted

I know what it is. Why hasn't anybody named it already? Are we waiting for something?

----------


## OldMike

> I know what it is. Why hasn't anybody named it already? Are we waiting for something?


No one has actually said what it is yet which was what I thought people would post here or at least make up something silly.  :(rofl):

----------


## S deleted

Oh ok, it is a prehistoric scientific calculator aka slide rule aka slip slick.

----------


## OldMike

> Oh ok, it is a prehistoric scientific calculator aka slide rule aka slip slick.


Spot on Stella, it must be quite an old one as it used to be my dad's, I did have a plastic one which was stolen from my place of work many years ago.

----------


## Paula

I thought that was what it was but didn't want to make a fool out of myself  :O:

----------


## OldMike

> I thought that was what it was but didn't want to make a fool out of myself


You would never be a fool in my eyes Paula.  :): 

Has anyone else got strange objects hidden in a cupboard or in the attic if so post here.

----------


## purplefan

so come on then, lets have another what is it?

----------


## Paula

Ok. What is it?

----------


## S deleted

Now that one has me stumped. Is it something to do with weaving?

----------


## OldMike

Is it used to push the weft down the warp in hand weaving, before they had weaving machines.

----------


## Paula

Nope and nope  :):

----------


## Pen

Is it something to do with pharmacy?

----------


## OldMike

A horse comb (a wild guess) can see it being used to comb a horses tail or mane.

----------


## OldMike

A cheese slice.  :):

----------


## Flo

A nit comb for a giant? :(giggle):

----------


## Flo

> A cheese slice.


Doesn't look anything like a slice of cheese!!! :X:

----------


## purplefan

Is it a gardening tool to help you plant in strait lines?

----------


## Pen

A pill sorter

----------


## OldMike

A suede dresser ie a tool for dressing leather.

----------


## purplefan

Planting seeds?

----------


## purplefan

OK I just showed this to Doris and she rekons it is a berry comb.

----------


## OldMike

> OK I just showed this to Doris and she rekons it is a berry comb.


You could well be right there Purple, your idea gets my vote.  :(y):

----------


## Paula

And Purple gets it! (tho he did cheat  :O: )

----------


## purplefan

Sorry Paula. But I was honest about asking. You can go again.

----------

Paula (26-04-16)

----------


## Paula

Ok, this may be a bit easy

----------


## OldMike

For stirring a liquid but what sort of liquid, no idea.

----------


## Paula

That's not specific enough lol

----------


## OldMike

> That's not specific enough lol


I didn't think it would be.  :P:  Still can't think, ahhh mixing paint.  :(giggle):

----------


## Paula

Nope lol

----------


## OldMike

Is it a jam stirrer.

----------


## Paula

Non..

----------


## Suzi

Is it French? Something to do with beating or separating snails or frogs legs?

----------


## Paula

Nein  :O:

----------


## mitz

17th century food processor?

----------


## Paula

Erm no, but on the right lines

----------


## mitz

juicer?

----------


## Paula

Nope..

----------


## purplefan

is it for mixing Honey?

----------


## mitz

some kind of herbal medicine infuser or something?

----------


## Paula

Nope and non

----------


## S deleted

Is it used in the production of wine?

----------


## OldMike

It's a washing machine for dolls clothes.

----------

S deleted (26-04-16)

----------


## mitz

for making home made beer?

----------


## Paula

No, no and no. Purples closest

----------


## S deleted

Is it a pickling jar?

----------


## Paula

No!!

Look at the paddles ......

----------


## Flo

A mini butter churn or cream maker?

----------


## S deleted

Oh yeah could be for whipping cream

----------


## OldMike

> Oh yeah could be for whipping cream


That's a nice idea Stella.  :(nod):

----------


## Flo

> Oh yeah could be for whipping cream


Maybe it's a device for whipping the backsides of mice!! :(giggle):

----------


## OldMike

> Maybe it's a device for whipping the backsides of mice!!


Only you could thought of that Flo.  :(rofl):

----------


## Paula

> A mini butter churn or cream maker?


Butter churn! Well done Flo  :):

----------


## Flo

> Butter churn! Well done Flo


Oooooh!!...I never win anything!!!!..it actually reminded me of an ancient cream maker that mum had! :P:

----------

Paula (27-04-16)

----------


## Pen

A nice easy one
http://i1009.photobucket.com/albums/...psc7ep90hl.jpg

----------


## S deleted

Whenever someone says that it's never easy, lol

Is it some kind of key?

----------


## OldMike

Can't think of a thing.

Pen how big is it? It could be a few inches or a few feet as there is no scale reference.

----------


## Pen

Its about 18 inches. Its not a key.

----------


## S deleted

Is that a woman's inch or a mans idea of an inch lol

----------


## Paula

Is it something to do with pottery?

Otherwise, is it some sort of primitive gym equipment  :O:

----------


## Pen

Stella a womans  :(rofl): 
No nothing to do with pottery or exercise.  My Mum used one (and me occasionally) and they still make them to this day.

----------


## Flo

> Is that a woman's inch or a mans idea of an inch lol


If it's a blokes..lets go for centimetres! :(rofl):

----------


## Flo

Still make them?...it looks like a pick axe for a gnome!....is it anything to do with shoes? :(think):

----------


## purplefan

Is it a home brew hammer? for tapping the side of the tank to here if it is fermented?

----------


## Pen

I thought this would be easy  :(think):  I guess because I spent so much of my life with one around that I did not consider that other people would not have! No its nothing to do with shoes and although my mum was into home wine making its nothing to do with that. Some more clues then. It is more likely to be used by a woman than a man and a few hundred years ago every home would have had one. The activity that it is involved with has become more popular again in the last thirty years.

----------


## Paula

Something to do with knitting?

----------


## S deleted

Something to do with bread making?

----------


## Flo

Anything to do with tightening a corset?

----------


## Flo

Is it a culinary thing?

----------


## Pen

> Anything to do with tightening a corset?


You've made my eyes water at the thought!!

----------


## Pen

> Something to do with knitting?


Mmmmm getting warmer.

----------


## mitz

do u wind thread around it?

----------


## purplefan

Is it to untangle fishing line?

----------


## Pen

It could be used for either of those... but no.

----------


## OldMike

Is it a wool winder.

I remember as a child holding both hands out and mum putting a hank or skein of wool across them then unwinding the wool from the skein/hank and winding it in to a ball.

Could this be used to hold a hank or skein of wool for such a process.

Well that was involved, hope you get my drift.

Edit: reason typos  :):

----------


## purplefan

> Mmmmm getting warmer.


is it something to do with spinning cotton or wool?

----------


## Pen

Well the boys have got close enough. Its a niddy noddy. Its used to wind wool off a spinning wheel after it has been plyed and to stretch it so it holds its twist. It is then tied and washed. My mum used to spin a lot so this got used quite a bit in my house.

----------

OldMike (30-04-16),Suzi (29-04-16)

----------


## Flo

> Well the boys have got close enough. Its a niddy noddy. Its used to wind wool off a spinning wheel after it has been plyed and to stretch it so it holds its twist. It is then tied and washed. My mum used to spin a lot so this got used quite a bit in my house.


Of course it is!!! Why didn't I think of that??!!! :(clap):

----------

magie06 (06-05-16)

----------


## OldMike

Delving in to my gander bag I found this object, so what is it?
The grey thing not the table cover.  :(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

No idea, but I like your table cover!

----------


## OldMike

> No idea, but I like your table cover!


Yes it is felt with a rubber overlay. Surprisingly enough it is the same stuff as what covered the table in it's small round position (4 feet diameter) so bought this from Amazon for when it is extended (need to extend for 2000 piece jigsawing).

Pic of extended dining table.  :):

----------


## Suzi

I love your furniture!

----------


## magie06

Beautiful chairs.

----------


## Flo

Object on table looks like something out of Star Wars!....also looks like an upmarket bag clip....but lovely functional table!....2000 pieces would do my head in, you must have a lot of patience!

----------

